# June Programs



## alex_msu (Mar 2, 2006)

what is the loyalty MF reduction for 2010 5-series?


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

TN_3 said:


> I second this. Also, the new lease cash is $1750, what was May's lease cash on the X5d?


I may be mistaken but I do not believe there was any for the X5d in May, there was for the gas though.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

The BoatMan said:


> I may be mistaken but I do not believe there was any for the X5d in May, there was for the gas though.


I didn't think so, just wanted to make sure. My mom ordered an X5d last week, to lock in May's rates, but isn't taking delivery until mid June. She will be happy to know she will be able to resubmit and take advantage of the lease money. Let's just hope "revised money factor" means they went down


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

NewMotors,

Thanks for the great post, much appreciated.

Question, you indicate that dealers are not giving up the option credit money on the 328i (steptronic) or 328xi (xDrive).

Every dealer I talked to before June 1, 2009 willingly disclosed those incentives and offered them up.

Is there some reason now the dealers are changing their minds on this?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

pilotman said:


> NewMotors,
> 
> Thanks for the great post, much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Not really. Some dealers are giving it up and I have had customers in telling me some are not. It's negotiable.


----------



## LI E90 (Apr 9, 2007)

whats the finance rate and select rate with 2007 CPO 60 months?


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

New Motors, can you post the 2010 535i 2 and 3 year lease MF and residual? Thanks as always.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Year Model 24 - 42 Mos
2010 528i .00145 
2010 528i xDrive .00155 
2010 535i .00155 
2010 535i xDrive .00165 
2010 535i xDrive Spt Wgn .00165 
2010 550i .00155 5

528i Sedan 62 60 58 50 
528i xDrive Sedan 62 60 58 50 
535i Sedan 62 60 58 48 34 
535i xDrive Sedan 62 60 58 48 
535i xDrive Sports Wagon 62 60 58 47 
550i Sedan 61 59 57 45 
M5 Sedan 59 57 55 45

All the same for 24-42m
All at 15k
+2-12k
+3-10k


----------



## stuynet (Jun 3, 2009)

I was on the BMW NA site and it states that 335i xDrive has complimentary xDrive. How does that work? Am I paying the price for a 335i?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

stuynet said:


> I was on the BMW NA site and it states that 335i xDrive has complimentary xDrive. How does that work? Am I paying the price for a 335i?


The Dealership will give you a credit for the cost of AWD. $1840.


----------



## wpb2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks! Not sure I follow "All 335i sedans, trunk monkeys, same as the 328i counterparts" Are there trunk moneys on the 328i, and if so how much?


----------



## tarf (Jun 5, 2009)

I have several questions concerning the June programs:

1. I assume that the option credits on the 328i and 328xi are for in-stock vehicles only and can't be locked in for a European delivery.

2. In the lease computation, does the option credit reduce both the capitalized cost and residual value components of the computation or does it only reduce the capitalized cost component of the computation. 

3. My 24 month lease with BMWFS on an X3 ends in June. It had over 5,200 miles on it when the lease started but was listed as a new vehicle (not a demo) on the original lease agreement. I assume that I qualify for the additional $1,500 but wanted to make sure.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Just wanted to pop in here and congratulate you on your strong showing for power of the M!


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

pilotman said:


> NewMotors,
> 
> Thanks for the great post, much appreciated.
> 
> ...





New Motors said:


> Not really. Some dealers are giving it up and I have had customers in telling me some are not. It's negotiable.


Woz, dealers are going to have to give all of this to the consumer. BMW is advertising it on national television. And of course, it's on the website, too.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

BMWofBloomfield-would have been a great trip. Thanks.

tturedraider- I know what your saying. I have noticed several customers coming in have said some dealers are not in the loop or are just being a little greedy. I think it was because it came out last month and was not disclosed to the masses right away. 

wpb2- 335i and 335d gets option credit for Steptronic. So if you get a stick no credit. And the 335xi gets option credit for AWD.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

tturedraider said:


> Woz, dealers are going to have to give all of this to the consumer. BMW is advertising it on national television. And of course, it's on the website, too.


thanks for jogging my memory, that is what I thought....i thought I remembered actually seeing a BMW commercial which stated that they are offering $1k lease cash plus either a free automatic transmission or xDrive...

Pretty hard for a dealer to say he isn't giving you those, when they aren't really "hidden" incentives.

I had one local dealer question whether he would give them and wondering how I knew about the incentives, and I said, you know there is a commercial on TV! :rofl:


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

tarf said:


> I have several questions concerning the June programs:
> 
> 1. I assume that the option credits on the 328i and 328xi are for in-stock vehicles only and can't be locked in for a European delivery.
> 
> ...


1. I don't have programs in front of me but I do believe you can lock them in. 
2. Just cap cost
3. And again recalling from memory (which is *fare* at best this AM:drink I believe the $1500 Cert is for 05-06 X3 owners. If you did not get one in the mail, your SOL.

Any one else want to confirm on this ....


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

pilotman-"when they *are* really "hidden" incentives"

That sums it up +1


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

New Motors said:


> 1. I don't have programs in front of me but I do believe you can lock them in.
> 2. Just cap cost
> 3. And again recalling from memory (which is *fare* at best this AM:drink I believe the $1500 Cert is for 05-06 X3 owners. If you did not get one in the mail, your SOL.
> 
> Any one else want to confirm on this ....


for what its worth, we have a 2006 X3 lease which qualifies, and we received a "coupon" or "offer" in the mail from BMW which specifically states that we qualify for the $1,500 lease loyalty cash.

I am guessing that you probably need one of these "coupons", as it contains your personal information on it...but I'm not sure...maybe you were entitled to one and it got lost, wasn't mailed, etc...

The other thing is the coupon has expired, it says "offer good through June 1, 2009", but we now know that the offer has been extended.

wonder if I can use the same coupon or whether BMW will be mailing another with an expiration of July 1, 2009....:dunno:


----------



## maklar (Jun 5, 2009)

New Motors said:


> 1. I don't have programs in front of me but I do believe you can lock them in.


This would be good to know. I was planning on purchasing a 335i xDrive today but if I could order one ED and still get the credit that would be awesome as I could get the exact options I want.


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

New Motors,

So...to confirm...no incentives on '09 X3 purchases - either CASH or financed deals? I have a friend that going to  She missed out on the $4K CASH incentive last month....


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

edshen- Ya she should have made the move or at least sent in credit app to lock in. 
The only real thing is a finance rate of 1.9% up to 60m now.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> Regarding the $1,500 X3 loyalty cash. As long as you're in lease end, you don't need the mailer. If you're more than a couple of months out, you will need to bring the BMW mailer in to be attached to the paperwork. If you've turned in an X3 lease in the past 6 months and not yet gotten a BMW, you also qualify for the $1,500. The model year X3 isn't important just that it was a BMW FS lease on an X3.


Bulletin #
5/509
5/1/09-6/1/09
*09-N-64a*
To Receive Payment:
· The $1,500 X3 Loyalty Cash must be properly disclosed on the contract. Any contract
not properly disclosing loyalty cash will not be eligible for the incentive and will
subsequently not be paid.
· *Please include the attached X3 Loyalty Certificate, if it is not included, you will
not be paid the $1,500.*


----------



## jon330cic (Jul 30, 2005)

New Motors said:


> Bulletin #
> 5/509
> 5/1/09-6/1/09
> *09-N-64a*
> ...


Is this the case for all Loyalty Cash incentives? My CA didn't put the $750 1-Series Loyalty Cash on the buyer's order - he just said, "well, we'll see if we get it or not." Seemed strange to me. Should I be asking him to add it?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Either way if they don't get it, your not out of luck. He might call you to re-contract. I would not worry about it. The Dealer is the only one that won't get paid. You already got it from them. Ball is in there court to make sure they process the paperwork correctly so they get paid.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

The lease incentives for June doesn't apply to ED Delivery...

Anyone confirm?


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

krwest1 said:


> Why don't you just use the board sponsor Adrian in Atlanta? I tried to use my local dealer (in Myrtle Beach) last year without any luck. I bought from Adrian, and it was well worth it.


+1

I give a huge :thumbup: to Adrian. Helpful, knowledgeable, honest, and simple. Much less hassle than you may face in Greenville. Give Adrian a call, email or PM.

- J


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

wmo168 said:


> The lease incentives for June doesn't apply to ED Delivery...
> 
> Anyone confirm?


from what i gather in this thread, th $1k lease cash offer applies, the xdrive and auto optino credits do not.


----------



## MSagMD (Feb 5, 2009)

Jim, do you have any 328 verts? My sis wants one. Best to wait until November right?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

MSagMD said:


> Jim, do you have any 328 verts? My sis wants one. Best to wait until November right?


I have one now. November makes a short season to drive such a fun car. Unless she is down South. Lease numbers look good now. And 2.9% looks good too.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

bmw325 said:


> from what i gather in this thread, th $1k lease cash offer applies, the xdrive and auto optino credits do not.


I just order a car for ED thru the board sponser and he said it does not applies...


----------



## wil335 (Jan 10, 2007)

can you get both the automatic and xdrive credit on a 328xi? thanks


----------



## comohombre (Apr 13, 2009)

I special ordered my 3 series in may and the locked in the 0.9% but the dealer said I couldn't lock in the AT option credit. Is this true?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

wil335-No. auto for 328i, and xi credit for xi ONLY


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

comohombre-No it's not. You should get it.


----------



## XJSChris (Jun 28, 2007)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> Regarding the $1,500 X3 loyalty cash. As long as you're in lease end, you don't need the mailer. If you're more than a couple of months out, you will need to bring the BMW mailer in to be attached to the paperwork. If you've turned in an X3 lease in the past 6 months and not yet gotten a BMW, you also qualify for the $1,500. The model year X3 isn't important just that it was a BMW FS lease on an X3.


Correct.

For some strange reason, in addition to receiving the $1,500 X3 incentive and $2,500 2009 5 series incentive, they paid the last two payments for my X3.

Is there something going on with used/CPO X3's that would merit a dealership to make the last two payments? Or, after paying my last two payments, are they still making money from BMW via the incentives?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

XJSChris said:


> Correct.
> 
> For some strange reason, in addition to receiving the $1,500 X3 incentive and $2,500 2009 5 series incentive, they paid the last two payments for my X3.
> 
> Is there something going on with used/CPO X3's that would merit a dealership to make the last two payments? Or, after paying my last two payments, are they still making money from BMW via the incentives?


BMWFS covers up to 3 payments on X3's. Pull-A-Head program. The production of X3's is being moved and in 2010 the new X3 comes out. 
Right now there is a shortage of new X3's so this is a way to get customers into something new and different. 
It has to do more with the new then the Used CPO.


----------



## XJSChris (Jun 28, 2007)

New Motors said:


> BMWFS covers up to 3 payments on X3's. Pull-A-Head program. The production of X3's is being moved and in 2010 the new X3 comes out.
> Right now there is a shortage of new X3's so this is a way to get customers into something new and different.
> It has to do more with the new then the Used CPO.


I thought the only incentive for current X3 owners was the $1,500 in loyalty cash?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

3 payment plan started last month.


----------

